# Learning Arabic in Cairo



## ess19 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello

I'm new to the forum so apologies if I'm asking a question that's already been discussed 

I'm coming to Cairo in October and am wanting to study Arabic at the Fajr Centre. Does anyone have any knowledge or comments on this centre and the quality of education you receive?

Also, is Nasr City an okay area for a single woman to live in?

Many thanks!!
Ess


----------



## masr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Learning Arabic*

Hi - the safest areas to live in for a single woman would be in New Cairo like Kattameya or Al-Rehab city as there is lots of ex pats but its more like a private city or compound and lots of security. Its just outside Heliopolis and there is a bus everyday. 
As for Arabic if you are learning Classical not sure but Egyptian Arabic is easy but best try your way round cairo in between your studies and write down in English everything you wish you knew what to say and then get it translated into arabic and then use it and keep practising. Thats how I learned Arabic. Im sorry I cant be any more help. Good luck have fun.


----------



## EgyptianTraveller (Aug 5, 2009)

I think you'd be OK in Nasr City. The thing about Cairo is that the area can change from one street to another. But honestly - if you're ready to put up with leering looks and the occasional comment you can go anywhere in Cairo safely.
From what I've heard about Fajr it is quite Islam focused, so the sexes are separated for study etc. If that is what you want then I think it has a good reputation.
I studied Arabic at the ETC Maadi - much smaller I think, but I enjoyed the community aspect of it. A long way from Nasr City to Maadi though!!!!


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

fajr is very nice and all my friends recommened it over kal school.but fajr is in dokki and its a long way from nasr city to dokki,so try finding a nearer place,agouza dokki mohandsein or giza,cairo is a safe place and u wil be here by automn so weather wil get cooler and i dont think u wil have problems wearing suitable clothes


----------

